# Virtual Memory shortcut



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Is there any way to create a shortcut to change the virtual memory setting. I have 2 games for my grandchildren that keep telling me I have to have at least 3 MB of virtual memory. I wrote to the support people for the game and they told me to either physically remove some of my memory or lower my virtual memory to 200 MB. I thought changing the virtual memory seemed the most feasible.

Thanks
Peg


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Don't quite understand you post you say



> I have to have at least 3 MB of virtual memory





> people for the game and they told me to either physically remove some of my memory or lower my virtual memory to 200 MB


----------



## ozrom1e (May 16, 2006)

I would ask to have this thread moved to Games forum here at TSG you would get a better area of response since this is a bout games. To ask for this please click the little triangle at te top right and ask a moderator to please move this thread to Games.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm venturing at a guess that this is an old game?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey ozrom1e where's TSF?



> I would ask to have this thread moved to Games forum here at *TSF *you would get a better area of response since this is a bout games


----------



## jhoegl (Aug 1, 2006)

I see what you are saying. The game needs at least 3MB of virtual Memory to operate. The game people suggest you remove ram to create that virtual memory (not a good idea, and a very bad suggestion), or statically force windows to allocate virtual memory.

By default Windows will allocate virtual memory dynamically, meaning it will add or subtract virtual memory as needed.

Virtual memory is "reserved space on your hard drive that acts like ram". So when RAM is full Windows puts the information on the hard drive. The process is a little more complicated than this, but you get the idea.

I refuse to believe that Windows does not have at least 3mb allocated ram. By default it is system managed. You can find out this information by right clicking on my computer>properties>select Advanced Tab>Select settings button under the performance section (top section)>click advanced tab>record how much is allocated currently if applicable>click change and see what it currently says it has reseved for Virtual Memory.

If it has none (hard to believe, hehe), selec the radio button "custom size" and set the minimum to 50MB and maximum to... lets say 350MB.

You will have to reboot after this.

See if this fixes the issue.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, I have much more virtual memory than 3MB. For some reason, the game doesn't recognize it. And, yes, they are older games. I Spy School Days and I Spy Spooky Mansion put out by the Scholastic company. 

The following is their response to my asking about it:

"The message, "This application requires at least 3MB of free virtual memory to run", can occur on Windows computers with large amounts of installed RAM (usually 512 MB or greater). There are two ways to solve the problem. The first is to physical remove RAM from the computer until the total amount of RAM on the computer is less than 512 MB.

The second way is to set the Virtual Memory settings to less than 200 MB. Use the steps below to change the virtual memory settings...."


----------



## ozrom1e (May 16, 2006)

bonk said:


> Hey ozrom1e where's TSF?


Ok I changed it thanks for letting me know I misspelled it.


----------



## jhoegl (Aug 1, 2006)

Ah, so these are old games that you are trying to run on a newer computer.

I guess they dont really support them anymore, else they would release a patch to fix this issue.

Reducing the Virtual memory would be the best bet, but I dont know of any dynamic way of setting this up to change at will.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Would any of the compatibility settings help overcome such a goof?

Set the games exe to win 95 or 98.. what ever the game was made to run on.


Just my $.02.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

No, I tried that. It didn't make any difference.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Are these games running in DOS?


----------

